# *Faking It* During the Daytime



## Temptasia (Apr 16, 2008)

The Look: False lashes for the daytime!

Face:
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC25
Cargo Blu Ray Pressed Powder
NARS Laguna bronzer
LORAC blush in Soul

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Vanilla, Woodwinked, Carbon, Expresso e/s
NARS Ondine e/s
Stila Kitten e/s
UD 24/7 Zero liner
Revlon Colorstay liquid liner
Maybelline Volum' Express Turbo Boost Mascara
Ardelle Lashes in 110 (used one lash, cut in half, placed half lashes on outer part of the eyes)

Lips:
MAC Creamstick Pearl Liner in Honey B.
MAC Lustre Lipstick in Syrup



























Ugh the eyebrows look kinda butt. They need more definition at the ends. oh well. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

Very fresh & pretty!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 16, 2008)

*~*You look so pretty!!!*~*


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 16, 2008)

This is very lovely! And the lashes look very natural.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 16, 2008)

You are gorgeous!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

jealous of your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look beautiful!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 16, 2008)

looks great


----------



## charlieee (Apr 16, 2008)

this is a really lovely look!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 16, 2008)

wow, flawless skin, gr8 make up! perfect. syrup looks really good on u!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2008)

very pretty look!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 16, 2008)

flawless as usual!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness are you ever pretty! I love how natural and polished this looks!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 16, 2008)

u look gorgeous!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Apr 16, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## nikki (Apr 16, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 16, 2008)

You are so fegging gorgeous. *sigh*


----------



## mreichert (Apr 16, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 16, 2008)

you are beautiful! *jealous*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! Your skin is perfect!


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I may be finally conquering my fear of drag queen-ish lashes. I plan to wear a more dramatic pair of lashes this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2008)

you look perfect!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Apr 16, 2008)

Your skin looks absolutely flawless and i love that lipcolor on you. i love the whole look actually, you look beautiful! You are definitely one of my faves on here.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cattykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

You just look so gorgeous!!!!  Can you do a tutorial on this look?  I love how it's so natural yet so sexy.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

girl, you are beautiful.


----------



## Flammable (Apr 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Debbie (Apr 17, 2008)

You have really pretty lips.  Lol..I love looking at your fotds since we have the same skin color, and your recs almost always works on me...so thanks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 17, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous as always!! 
did you use laguna to contour as well? Cuz your cheekbones look great!


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes I contoured with Laguna


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 16, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## angeluv009 (Jul 17, 2008)

you are always sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Emmi (Jul 17, 2008)

Really pretty look


----------



## Jot (Jul 17, 2008)

really beautiful xx


----------



## melliquor (Jul 17, 2008)

You are stunning... so soft and pretty.


----------



## rbella (Jul 17, 2008)

This is awesome!!  I love it!


----------



## carolicious (Jul 17, 2008)

your makeup just looks so clean and fresh, love it!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jul 17, 2008)

You look so beautiful!! The look is so neutral, fresh, sexy... Please do a tut for this!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 17, 2008)

so beautiful


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 17, 2008)

I love your beautiful almond eyes!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## awomanofthelord (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice and natural!! Nice lip color


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 9, 2008)

wow. flawless!


----------



## magia (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful and classy look.


----------

